# Spyderco Wave feature?



## JaGWiRE (May 6, 2007)

I'm ordering a Delica. I prefer the look of the stainless steel version, but the wave seems to be highly recommended, and the grip does look like it'd be more useful.
If you do not carry the knife in your pocket, is the feature worthwhile? Can it be dangerous (cut you when removing it from the pockes?) If anything, I'll carry this knife in waist band, or on my jeans probably.


----------



## oregon (May 6, 2007)

JaGWiRE said:


> I'm ordering a Delica. I prefer the look of the stainless steel version, but the wave seems to be highly recommended, and the grip does look like it'd be more useful.
> If you do not carry the knife in your pocket, is the feature worthwhile? Can it be dangerous (cut you when removing it from the pockes?) If anything, I'll carry this knife in waist band, or on my jeans probably.


 
The waved Delica opens as you pull it. The wave hooks material it is clipped next to. I have both frn Delica and Endura waved models. I have never tried anything other than pocket pull. I would not pull it from anywhere other than my pocket because as you follow-thru with the pull the knife will be open.

My waved Endura 4 has replaced all of my other EDC knives. 

oregon


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

oregon said:


> The waved Delica opens as you pull it. The wave hooks material it is clipped next to. I have both frn Delica and Endura waved models. I have never tried anything other than pocket pull. I would not pull it from anywhere other than my pocket because as you follow-tru with the pull the knife will be open.
> 
> My waved Endura 4 has replace all of my other EDC knives.
> 
> oregon


 Is it at all, dangerous.
Is it a lock-able feature. Is there a point in having it if the knife won`t be in your pockets much... 
Is it illegal to own in Canada.


----------



## vic2367 (May 7, 2007)

i personaly dont care for the wave feature,,,


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

vic2367 said:


> i personaly dont care for the wave feature,,,


 Have you used it. If so, why do you not care for it, and what disadvantages do you see in it.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 7, 2007)

The wave is incredibly nice. I love my wave'd endura. It really didn't completely "click" in my head how easy it is to use until I actually got one in my hand and was able to try it out.
Highly recommended for pocket carry. If it isn't going to be used from a pocket, ever... well then don't bother with it. But if it has the potential to be worn sometimes in the pocket I think it is worth buying one.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> The wave is incredibly nice. I love my wave'd endura. It really didn't completely "click" in my head how easy it is to use until I actually got one in my hand and was able to try it out.
> Highly recommended for pocket carry. If it isn't going to be used from a pocket, ever... well then don't bother with it. But if it has the potential to be worn sometimes in the pocket I think it is worth buying one.


 Maybe once in a while. Knives like these aren`t taken kindly to in Canada, even though I will use it as a tool only. 
I think the wave has some advantages other then the wave feature though, right..
Can you lock the blade so when you remove it from your pocket so that it doesn`t use the wave feature.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

Also, can this knife still be safely carried IWB? Or will the wave feature end up backfiring on you when you remove the knife (especially if you forget to hold back the blade or something). That'd be probably pretty painful.. :|.


----------



## Ousanas (May 7, 2007)

I have a D4 wave, I love it, pocket carry 99 percent of the time. Wave feature is amazing for opening the knife fast, but after a surprisingly short time I found it is ALMOST as easy to remove from teh pocket without the wave catching as any other knife, and don't have to think about it. 

I have carried it IWB several times, can be deployed waved or not from there (and I"m overweight and have issues with IWB, SO i was impressed). I have never had a problem with it catching me or cutting me. The way the wave opens sort of insures it opens just as it finishes leaving the pocke/wb whatever, so Unless you turned the blade TOWARDS your body as you deployed it, you wouldn't cut yourself. 

There is no way to lock it per se, but you can easily place a finger on the spine of the blade as you draw it to insure no waved deployment. And if anyone asks, you can always say it's just a bottle opener on the back of the blade.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 7, 2007)

I love it makes for a very fast deployment of the blade, if you think about iut, its about the fastest drwing knife...even an automatic knife needs 2 steps...take knife out of pocket, then push the button...but the wave feature is one step ahead, when yout ake the knife out fo your poekct its already open! but...if you dotn want to take it out and have it open you can just pull up instead of to the side and it comes out closed like a regular folding knife...Here are 2 vids on youitube shwoign how it works...Not my vids, I just found these in a quick search to show you...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5AsBEe1y1o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK6lOTz1Ebs

Basically the "waved" part of the knife just hooks on your pants material as you pull it out of your pocket, if you want it to...I find the delica is the perfect size, but the endura is also nice...if you like a little bigger folders...


----------



## carbine15 (May 7, 2007)

Drawing the wave is like drawing a fixed blade in a folder size package. If you don't ever carry in a pocket the wave will be useless. That being said, if you had the wave, you'd probably change to pocket carry. It's one of those innovations that makes you slap your forehead and say "why didn't they think of that 150 years ago?" it's so simple and useful. If you twist it right you can draw the knife without opening the blade in case you're around sheeple. Be prepared to wear out your pocket on at least a pair of pants before you get the draw just right.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

Ousanas said:


> I have a D4 wave, I love it, pocket carry 99 percent of the time. Wave feature is amazing for opening the knife fast, but after a surprisingly short time I found it is ALMOST as easy to remove from teh pocket without the wave catching as any other knife, and don't have to think about it.
> 
> I have carried it IWB several times, can be deployed waved or not from there (and I"m overweight and have issues with IWB, SO i was impressed). I have never had a problem with it catching me or cutting me. The way the wave opens sort of insures it opens just as it finishes leaving the pocke/wb whatever, so Unless you turned the blade TOWARDS your body as you deployed it, you wouldn't cut yourself.
> 
> There is no way to lock it per se, but you can easily place a finger on the spine of the blade as you draw it to insure no waved deployment. And if anyone asks, you can always say it's just a bottle opener on the back of the blade.


 Neat! I wonder if it'd be adequate for when I wear shorts...
I am also overweight, just a fat, short, guy, LOL. It's neat that you can use the wave feature from IWB. Have you found this knife better to carry IWB then any other knife?
PS, I think the Delica is a decent sized knife, I have damn small hands and I don't want a humungous knife. I'm also ordering a serrated cricket (this one I think will be fine to carry and use as a money clip, it's so damn small and cute.)


----------



## Ousanas (May 7, 2007)

It is decent for IWB, rides low enough that it doesn't poke me in the gut if it's more forward carry. That said I very rarely use it iwb, its almost always pocket carry. if you are going more iwb, a non waved blade will be just fine. You could get the zdp189 delica then


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

Ousanas said:


> It is decent for IWB, rides low enough that it doesn't poke me in the gut if it's more forward carry. That said I very rarely use it iwb, its almost always pocket carry. if you are going more iwb, a non waved blade will be just fine. You could get the zdp189 delica then


 I think the waved feature will be fun though. I might carry it in my pocket sometimes depending on the shorts / pants. It can't hurt, right? I can always remove the knife slowly enough that it doesn't unlock or anything.


----------



## Ousanas (May 7, 2007)

oh yeah, easily, just a slight twist will move the wave out of line with the edge of the pants, no opening.


----------



## Codeman (May 7, 2007)

The clip can be reversed for tip down carry, so the Wave is taken out of the picture, so to speak, if you're worried about accidental opening, such as from an IWB carry position.

There is one thing I don't like about my Delica Wave. The edge on the Wave was not radiused. I wouldn't call it sharp, but it quickly wears down my pants pocket.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

Ousanas said:


> oh yeah, easily, just a slight twist will move the wave out of line with the edge of the pants, no opening.


 Nice. If you don't clip it to your pants either, and just drop it in, it won't open, right? I am just wondering if I should be scared of it opening on me if I carry it IWB. I'm inexperience with knives and don't want to slice myself up.


----------



## CLHC (May 7, 2007)

That Spyderco Delica is a nice knife to be sure with or without the "wave" feature. Personally, I'd opt for without the wave.

Don't know if you've seen this Spyderco Adventura for sale by *arewethereyetdad*?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163619


----------



## MacTech (May 7, 2007)

Even if it's clipped to your pants (the Wave works best in jeans or other rugged pants, it will chew up dress pants quickly), you can place your fingers along the spine of the blade when you withdraw it, that will also prevent it from opening

(apparently, the Wave also works as a bottle opener as well, haven't tried this myself though....)

the Waved Delicas and Enduras are great knives, there's no real downside to the Wave


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

MacTech said:


> Even if it's clipped to your pants (the Wave works best in jeans or other rugged pants, it will chew up dress pants quickly), you can place your fingers along the spine of the blade when you withdraw it, that will also prevent it from opening
> 
> (apparently, the Wave also works as a bottle opener as well, haven't tried this myself though....)
> 
> the Waved Delicas and Enduras are great knives, there's no real downside to the Wave


 Seems like the wave is it then! Bottle opener! Nice!


----------



## MacTech (May 7, 2007)

Well, in the interest of scientific research, yeah......scientific research, that's the ticket...., i can confirm that the Endura 4 Wave works as a bottle opener, it's a little fussy and needs to be positioned precisely, it's not as quick and easy as a SAK bottle opener though....

I opened up a nice cold bottle of Sam Adams Summer Ale, and as luck would have it, i have one bottle left so i can test the efficicay of the Delica 4 Wave, see which one is more effective....

Hmm.....both are about the same, the Endura's longer blade/handle do allow greater leverage, but the Delica's thinner bladestock hooks into the edge of the bottle cap better

So, final ratings;
SAK bottle opener; 10
D4W; 7
E4W; 7.5

it's an amusing gimmick, nothing more, i wouldn't do it very often

as a quick-opening knife, the D4/E4 can't be beat, as a bottle opener?.....Meh, i've used better....


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

MacTech said:


> Well, in the interest of scientific research, yeah......scientific research, that's the ticket...., i can confirm that the Endura 4 Wave works as a bottle opener, it's a little fussy and needs to be positioned precisely, it's not as quick and easy as a SAK bottle opener though....
> 
> I opened up a nice cold bottle of Sam Adams Summer Ale, and as luck would have it, i have one bottle left so i can test the efficicay of the Delica 4 Wave, see which one is more effective....
> 
> ...


 LOL, that's called bored.
Handy though!


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 7, 2007)

For those of you who haven't tried this, you don't need a waved knife to get the same effect. If the knife has a thumb hole, attach a zip tie to it, cut the extra length off, and you are good to go. I did this to my Mini-Griptilian, and it works great!


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 8, 2007)

lumiphile said:


> For those of you who haven't tried this, you don't need a waved knife to get the same effect. If the knife has a thumb hole, attach a zip tie to it, cut the extra length off, and you are good to go. I did this to my Mini-Griptilian, and it works great!


 Rather spend the few bucks extra though and not have the ziplock there I think though.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 8, 2007)

It doesnt look the best but the ziptie works, I ahve seen this many times, on forums, and tried it myself, works fine, but I cant get over the look of it...So I took it off...I tried it on a bm pika...


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 8, 2007)

Trying to figure out if I can order this and expect it to get to me (shipped from States, I'm in Canada.)


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 8, 2007)

I'd rather have it on the blade also, but I can't stand lockbacks. Life is all about compromises.  



JaGWiRE said:


> Rather spend the few bucks extra though and not have the ziplock there I think though.


----------



## cutlerylover (May 8, 2007)

I dont really like lockbacks myself, but with my waved delica I dont mind i at all...I would much rather have a framelock or somethgin but the lock back is just fine, and comfortable to use too with its shape...its strong as well, but not stiff or hard to use...


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 8, 2007)

If you're carrying a knife like that for self-defense, putting a zip-tie on it and relying on it to work, is a bit like duct-taping a kevlar vest to your car and expecting it to make the car bulletproof. 
It's just not reliable. Buy a knife with a wave already on it, or if you can, wave the knife yourself with a dremel or something similar. Don't bother with the zip-tie.


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 8, 2007)

Haha, I work in corporate America. If I were in a situation where I needed a knife for self-defense, the reliability of its opening would be the last of my worries. I would probably hurt myself more than I would hurt the attacker.

The zip tie is for purely for ease of use. The knife is an object cutting tool, not a person cutting tool. I often find myself in situations where I have something to cut in one hand, and need an open blade quickly in the other. If the blade does not open reliably, I will not die, it will just be a little more work.

I AM thinking about taking a dremel to the knife to make it look better than the zip tie. Also, it would be nice to round off the edges so my pants pockets do not disintegrate. I would definitely recommend trying a zip tie before modifying a knife though, in case the idea is not something you decide to stick with.




ErickThakrar said:


> If you're carrying a knife like that for self-defense, putting a zip-tie on it and relying on it to work, is a bit like duct-taping a kevlar vest to your car and expecting it to make the car bulletproof.
> It's just not reliable. Buy a knife with a wave already on it, or if you can, wave the knife yourself with a dremel or something similar. Don't bother with the zip-tie.


----------

